# تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية



## الملك العقرب (8 أبريل 2008)

* تعداد المسيحيين في العالم*

تشير المعطيات في كتاب حقائق وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية عن العالم لعام 2006 أن المسيحية هي أكثر ديانات العالم انتشارا إذ يعتنقها 33.03% من سكان العالم ألذين يربو تعدادهم عن المليارين نسمة؛ منهم 17.33% كاثوليك (حوالي 1.13 مليار)، 5.8% بروتستانت (حوالي 378 مليونا)، 3.42% أورثذكس (حوالي 223 مليونا) و1.23% إنجيليون (حوالي 80 مليونا).​*انتشار المسيحين في العالم*






المسيحية بحسب انتشارها في العالم
​


_اقرأ ايضا :المسيحية حسب دول العالم_​


تاريخ المسيحية، ويعنى بهذا دراسة تاريخ الديانة المسيحية والكنيسة، منذ المسيح ورسله الإثني عشر حتى أيامنا الحاضرة. والديانة المسيحية هي ديانة توحيدية أقيمت على أساس بشارة وتعاليم وحياة يسوع المسيح. أما الكنيسة بمعناها اللاهوتي، فهي المؤسسة التي أقامها يسوع المسيح للتتابع من بعده مهمة نشر ثقافة الخلاص بين البشر. خلال القرون الوسطى وفي أثنائها واصلت المسيحية انتشارها فبلغت شمال أوربا وروسيا وقد تاثرت الحضارةالغربيةالاوروبية وتشبعت من الديانة المسيحية. ومع قدوم عصور الانفتاح والأستكشاف انتشرت هذه الديانة في جميع انحاء الأرض، حتى أصبحت أكبر أديان العالم من حيث عدد أتباعها, حيث ان عدد اتباعها يربو على 2.1 بليون نسمة (مسيحي) اي حوالي 33.03% من سكان العالم وهي الدين السائد والرئيسي في أوروبا والاميركيتين واوقيانوسيا ووسط وجنوب افريقيا وفي مناطق شاسعة في اسيا مثل الفلبين ، كما انها تنمو بسرعة في شرق اسيا خاصة في الصين وكوريا الجنوبية وتنمو باطراد في شمال افريقيا
لاتخلو دولة في ايامنا الا وفيها مسيحين اما عن أكبر عدد من المسيحين فيوجدون: الولايات المتحدة الاميريكية (224 مليون نسمة) ثم البرازيل(139 مليون نسمة) ثم المكسيك (86 مليون نسمة) ثم روسيا ( 80مليوناً) ثم الصين (حيث لا يشكل المسيحيون سوى 5% من السكان ومع ذلك يتجاوز عددهم 70مليون نسمة) ثم المانيا في المركز السادس ( 67مليوناً) ثم الفلبين، أكبر دولة مسيحية في آسيا ( 63مليوناً) ثم بريطانيا ( 51مليوناً) وايطاليا ( 48مليوناً) وفرنسا ( 44مليوناً) واخيراً نيجيريا التي يشكل المسيحيون 45% من السكان ( 38مليون نسمة).
ينتشر المسيحيون في كل دول العالم ، الا انه هناك 120 دولة في العالم يشكل فيها المسيحين اغلبية السكان (اي بنسبة تزيد عن النصف).
اما من ناحية توزيع قارات فيشكل المسيحيون من اميركاالشمالية والجنوبية نسبة 85.34% اما في اوروبا فيشكل المسيحين نسبة 82.1% ويشكل الكاثوليك نصفهم اما القارة الاوسترالية فيشكل المسيحين نسبة 68.54% من تعداد السكان اما في القارة الافريقية حيث تشهد المسيحية انتشارا كبيرا فيشكل المسيحين نسبة 39.92% من سكانها, اي ان عدادهم تصل إلى أكثر من 738,880,019 مليون نسمة, اما في القارة الآسيوية فيشكل المسيحين نسبة 6.36% من سكانها ، وبذلك تصل اعدادهم, إلى أكثر من 277,935,689 مليون نسمة.
خلال تاريخها الطويل، تمكنت الصراعات والمنازعات الدينية والسياسية من قسم جسم المسيحية بين ثلاثة مذاهب رئيسية، وهي الأرثوذكسية (بفرعيها الشرقية والمشرقية)، والكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية.
اما من ناحية طوائف فيشكل الكاثوليك نصف مسيحين العالم ويتواجد نصف الكاثوليك في القارة الاميركية ويتواجدون بكثرة في جنوب وغرباوروبا وفي القارة الافريقية وآسيا,اما في الشرق الاوسط فيتواجد الكاثوليك بكثرة في لبنان,اسرائيل, العراق,المغرب العربي, دبي و السعودية ، واشهر الدول الكاثوليكية في اوروبا: ايطاليا, اسبانيا, بولندا,هنغاريا, فرنسا,النمسا, ايرلندا, ما أشهر الدول الكاثوليكية في اميركا الاتينية: المكسيك ،الارجنتين وفنزويلا اما في افريقيا فاشهرها زامبيا والكونغو, رواندا,اوغندا وغامبيا وافريقيا الوسطى, اما في آسيا : الفلبين ، الصين والهند ،واكبر تجمع للكاثوليك في العالم هو في البرازيل .اما المسيحين الاورثوذوكس فينتشرون بكثرة في شرقاوروبا وتركيا والشرق الاوسط واواسط آسيا,اما في الشرق الاوسط فيتواجدون بكثرة في فلسطين, الاردن, سوريا, مصر, تركيا وايران واليمن ،واشهر الدول الاورثوذكسية: اليونان, بلغاريا, رومانيا, مولدافيا, قبرص وصربيا اما في افريقيا ففي السودان, اثيوبيا وارتينيا, كما انه أكبر تجمع اورثوذكسي في العالم هو في روسيا. اما البروتستانت فيتواجدون بكثرة في شمال وغرباوروبا واميركا الشمالية كما يتواجدون بكثرة في شمال وجنوبافريقيا واقطار واسعة من آسيا واوستراليا,اما في الشرق الاوسط فيتواجدون بكثرة في الكويت, البحرين, تونس, ليبييا ، المغرب, والجزائر واشهر الدول البروتستانتية الاوروبية: بريطانيا, المانيا والدول الاسكندنافية,هولندا, الدنمارك وسويسرا,والدول البروتستانتية في افريقيا في نيجيريا, السنغال,تنزيا, كينيا وانغولا و جنوب افريقيا, ليسوتو واشهر الدول البروتستاتنية في اميركا : كندا, وفي آسيا في الصين, كوريا الجنوبية واليايان اما في اوستراليا: استراليا ونيو زيلندا.واكبر دولةبروتستانتية في العالم هي اميركا.

***********************************************************

نقلا عن ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة​


----------



## mina1 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية*

*شكرا على المعلومة الجديدة يا ملك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الحوت (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية*

*شكرا ليك اخي العقرب :t23:

انا من هواه هذه المواضيع وليكن بركه .

بس عاوزين احصائية 2007 :smile02
*


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية*



mina1 قال:


> *شكرا على المعلومة الجديدة يا ملك​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


مرسي يا حبي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية*



الحوت قال:


> *شكرا ليك اخي العقرب :t23:*
> 
> *انا من هواه هذه المواضيع وليكن بركه .*
> 
> *بس عاوزين احصائية 2007 :smile02*


ي خدمة يا باشا انتظر لمذيد


----------



## ابو ماريانا (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية*

الرب يباركك موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تعداد المسيحيين في العالم اخر احصائية*



ابو ماريانا قال:


> الرب يباركك موضوع جميل جدا


مرسي جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

